# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Entramos en el abismo nuclear de Prípiat

## sergi1907

El diario El País publica hoy este reportaje sobre el accidente nuclear de Chernóbil http://elpais.com/elpais/2013/01/21/...94_916377.html

¡Grrr, grrr, grrr! El desagradable sonido del dosímetro que mide la radiación a nuestro alrededor no deja de gemir. Ese lamento es lo único que se escucha en la antigua avenida Lenin de Prípiat, la llamada ciudad fantasma, la zona cero del accidente de la central nuclear de Chernóbil. Si el medidor no pasa de 40 microrroentgen a la hora, estamos seguros. Si supera los 120, entramos en el umbral del peligro y hay que irse inmediatamente. ¡Grrr, grrr, grrr! Al acercarnos al parque de atracciones de la ciudad, a su famosa noria abandonada, el contador se acelera. Según nuestro guía, un experto de la agencia estatal que controla la llamada zona de exclusión, es el lugar mas infectado de Prípiat.

Yuri, ¿cuánto marca?

4.100 microrroentgen/hora.

¿Has dicho que no deberíamos exponernos a más de 120?

Sí. Ahora mismo estamos recibiendo una radiación incompatible con la vida. Hay que irse a toda hostia

Prípiat nunca volverá a ser habitada. Esta ciudad de 50.000 habitantes fue evacuada a las 36 horas del accidente más grave que ha sufrido una central nuclear y se quedó desde entonces ensimismada y vacía para siempre. Muerta en plena adolescencia. Porque Prípiat había sido levantada en 1970 para acoger a los trabajadores de la central y sus familias y fue abandonada en 1986, 16 años después. Pasó de ser el orgullo del desarrollismo soviético, el ejemplo de la felicidad en el paraíso proletario, una ciudad con una media de 26 años por habitante y con casi mil nacimientos anuales, a convertirse en un escenario posapocalíptico. Enormes bloques de apartamentos grises miran al visitante solitario a través de sus ventanas vacías, como si centenares de ojos te vigilaran. Los árboles de las aceras han crecido a su antojo, algunos metiéndose dentro de las tiendas y oficinas a pie de calle, otros entrelazándose entre sí, como si se abrazaran. La ciudad ha sido invadida por todo tipo de animales que pastan libremente en sus parques. Prípiat es ahora un mundo azulado y macilento que permanecerá para siempre en el invierno nuclear. Un mundo de ceniza y polvo radiactivo.
Recuerdo que mandé en moto a algunos policías hasta el lugar del accidente. Cuando volvieron, tenían despellejadas las piernas hasta la altura de las rodillas. ¿Por qué? Porque el vapor atómico lanzado al aire por la explosión era muy pesado y se depositó cerca del suelo. La central parecía estar rodeada de una niebla baja. Dos mujeres policías de mi departamento murieron a las pocas horas por la radiación recibida, cuenta el coronel jubilado Aleksej Timoteevich. Este hombre corpulento, de 55 años, que era entonces teniente de policía, organizó el primer perímetro de seguridad alrededor de la central. Aleksej nos acompaña en nuestro recorrido por la que fue su ciudad y nos invita a entrar a su antiguo apartamento. En su rostro se dibuja la nostalgia. Se acuerda del papel pintado del salón, a mi mujer le parecía horroroso y lo íbamos a cambiar; de sus vecinos, el de arriba era un héroe de la Unión Soviética condecorado por su lucha contra los nazis; de los zapatitos de su hija Marina, que entonces tenía cuatro años, o de sus apuntes de cuando estudiaba en la Academia de Policía. Todo se quedó allí porque todo está contaminado, todo es radiactivo. Se nos dijo a la población a través de la radio y la televisión que estaríamos fuera solo tres días. La gente salía de casa con cuatro cosas. El carné de identidad, un poco de dinero, un poco de comida y de ropa. Muchas mascotas murieron, perros, gatos, pájaros, porque casi todas se quedaron atadas o enjauladas y los dueños nunca regresamos.

LOS MÉDICOS MINTIERON

Vista desde arriba, desde la azotea de uno de sus edificios más altos, la ciudad tiene algo de esas míticas civilizaciones semienterradas en las selvas de Centroamérica. Escondidas entre la maleza. Pero aquí no hay profecías, ni augurios, ni conjeturas que valgan. No hay ningún secreto que revelar. Nada que no esté ya contado o demostrado, salvo el número real de muertos. No hay cifras oficiales porque los médicos tenían ordenes de Moscú de no vincular las muertes de gente de Chernóbil con la explosión y debían falsear los partes de fallecimiento escribiendo otras causas, recuerda Evge*niv Dmetrievich, antiguo ingeniero de la central nuclear de Chernóbil. Evgeniv asegura que durante las semanas que estuvieron ingresados en Moscú no hubo ni un solo muerto entre sus compañeros que fuera adjudicado a la radiación. La Unión Soviética tardó varios días en anunciar al mundo que se había producido el accidente, y durante años, al menos hasta su desmoronamiento en 1990, trató de ocultar el verdadero alcance del desastre. En un mundo bipolar, una de las dos superpotencias no podía admitir la vergüenza de reconocer un fallo de esa magnitud. Sí, es cierto, admite Igor Kyrylchuk, activista de Greenpeace, los médicos tenían prohibido escribir en sus diagnósticos cualquier vínculo con la radiación. Nosotros creemos que al menos 12 regiones de Ucrania siguen contaminadas y que se siguen detectando altísimas tasas de cáncer de estómago en adultos y de tiroides en niños.

Cada informe proporciona sus cifras, y en lo único en lo que están de acuerdo es en trabajar en base a estimaciones y no a datos fiables. El primer informe oficial de la ONU, realizado en el año 2000 por su Comité Científico sobre los Efectos de la Radiación Nuclear, encontró solo 30 muertos por el accidente: los policías, bomberos, operarios e ingenieros que fallecieron directamente por la explosión. El segundo informe ONU, hecho cinco años después por la Organización Mundial de la Salud y la Agencia Internacional de la Energía Atómica, situó la cifra de muertes en 4.000, todos fallecidos por cáncer, y estimó que otros 5.000 morirían años después. Es decir, las propias Naciones Unidas avalaron sendos informes con cinco años y 9.000 muertos de diferencia. Otros estudios, del Partido Verde alemán o de organizaciones ecologistas como Greenpeace o de la Asociación Internacional de Médicos para la Prevención de la Guerra Nuclear, elevan las cifras a casi 100.000 muertos por cáncer repartidos por Ucrania, Rusia, Bielorrusia e incluso Polonia o Rumanía.

Tampoco hay acuerdo en el número de trabajadores que participaron, de la manera voluntaria en la que se hacían las cosas en aquella Unión Soviética, en las tareas de sellado del reactor número cuatro. Se calcu*la que fueron más de medio millón y se les conoce como liquidadores. El Gobierno les dio las gracias y les entregó una medalla que representaba una gota de sangre atravesada por rayos alfa, beta y gamma. En la actual Ucrania son considerados héroes, los que con su sacrificio y esfuerzo salvaron al mundo del desastre nuclear. Vinieron de todos los confines de la URSS, y muchos de ellos apenas trabajaban unos días y eran repuestos por otros liquidadores. El nivel de radiación al que eran sometidos era tan alto que, por ejemplo, los que desescombraron el techo del reactor, casi todos soldados, trabajaban en turnos de cinco minutos. Subían corriendo, tiraban todos los cascotes, hierros, piezas metálicas, tubos, todo lo que encontraran, hacia el interior del reactor, y se largaban. Solo cinco minutos al día. Muchos lo hacían convencidos de la promesa de ahorrarse dos años de destino en la guerra de Afganistán. Cinco minutos por dos años. No parecía mal negocio. La mayor parte de los liquidadores del tejado falleció.

NOS MORIMOS POCO A POCO

Los primeros días me acuerdo que todo el mundo vomitaba. Nadie entendía nada. Nadie nos decía nada. Luchábamos contra un enemigo invisible. Yo conducía una excavadora y tenía que enterrar restos contaminados a solo cien metros del reac*tor. A los cinco días me sacaron de allí y fui de los que más tiempo trabajó. Yakov Asimov tiene ahora 76 años, pero se acuerda perfectamente de cuando su capataz en las obras del metro de Kiev le dijo que la nación les necesitaba y que iban a ser movilizados a Chernóbil. No se considera un héroe. Casi ningún liquidador lo piensa, aunque todos están orgullosos de lo que hicieron, y todos, como Yakov, quieren que les entierren con su medalla.

Aquí mismo, en Slavutich, la ciudad donde nos realojaron a los evacuados de Prípiat, mueren al año entre 30 y 35 personas de las que participaron en la liquidación. Obviamente, todos estamos en ese grupo de riesgo, confiesa Valentin Vasylevych, antiguo ingeniero jefe de producción técnica en Chernóbil. El Gobierno de Ucrania ha reconocido a dos millones y medio de personas el estatus de afectado por el accidente de Chernóbil, y según sus cifras, la primera oleada de liquidadores, los que trabajaron las primeras semanas del desastre, mueren lentamente. Son personas que ahora están entre 45 y 65 años. Valentin cuenta, sonriendo, que cuando acude a hacerse chequeos médicos rutinarios, los doctores le suelen mirar con curiosidad, como si fuera el último mohicano.

Hay muchos historiadores que han relacionado el desastre de Chernóbil con el desmoronamiento de la Unión Soviética. La aparición en televisión de un atribulado Mijaíl Gorbachov fue la primera señal de lo que después se conocería como Glasnost, la apertura informativa. Las consecuencias económicas del accidente fueron terribles para las devastadas arcas soviéticas. Hubo que cerrar la zona, abandonar los campos, vaciar las fábricas, evacuar a 120.000 personas, cerrar la mayor central nuclear del país, construir nuevas viviendas para los habitantes de Prípiat, pagar indemnizaciones. Sí, el accidente tuvo muchas consecuencias económicas, pero la mayor de todas fue la pérdida de confianza del pueblo con el Gobierno de la URSS. Con el Estado protector. Se nos había dicho que un accidente era impensable. La explosión provocó el mayor éxodo interno desde la II Guerra Mundial, y sin dar ninguna explicación, recuerda Yuri Tatarchuk, portavoz de la agencia que controla la zona de exclusión.

Yuri es historiador y lleva 15 años trabajando en la zona de exclusión, lo cual, le decimos entre bromas, nos tranquiliza. Si él está bien significa que tenemos alguna posibilidad de salir indemnes de este paseo nuclear. Él es uno de los 4.000 obreros que trabajan, en turnos de 15 días seguidos, en esta área restringida. La mayor parte son operarios que están desmantelando la central nuclear, pero también hay científicos y especialistas que miden la radiación en todos los rincones en un radio de 30 kilómetros. La precipitación radiactiva no se distribuyó de manera uniforme. Los vientos y las lluvias movieron los isótopos de un lado a otro y muchos acabaron en los acuíferos, drenándose hasta el río Prípiat. Gran parte del combustible nuclear que se extrajo del reactor durante los primeros días fue enterrado en fosas improvisadas por toda la zona de exclusión. Se han encontrado e inventariado unos 400 pozos radiactivos que están siendo vaciados, pero todavía quedan por hallar otros 500 que siguen filtrando radiactividad al subsuelo.

LAS MÁSCARAS DE GAS

Eso explica que, por ejemplo, en Prípiat, en la ciudad fantasma, pases en apenas dos metros de estar seguro a estar muerto. De medir una radiación soportable a que el dosímetro se vuelva loco. De estar a 12 microrroentgen, normal, a subir a 4.100, mortal. Los que trabajamos aquí tenemos que seguir una serie de normas de seguridad como, por ejemplo, no comer setas locales, no pescar en el río ni cazar, no hacer deporte en el exterior y, sobre todo, no quedarnos en los lugares que sabemos que no son seguros, cuenta Yuri mientras damos un paseo. Prípiat es una idea fantasmagórica de lo que queda tras un accidente nuclear o de cómo sería el mundo para los que sobrevivieran a una guerra atómica.

La ciudad entera está llena de iconografía soviética y de restos del viejo esplendor bolchevique, porque todo se quedó igual que estaba en 1986. Aquí vivían 50.000 personas, pero se puede ir andando a casi todos los sitios. Y en nuestro paseo vemos algunas cosas que no concuerdan. Como el reloj central de la plaza, sospechosamente parado a la 1.24, la hora de la explosión del reactor nuclear. No hubo onda expansiva, así que el mecanismo de los relojes no pudo pararse por efecto de la explosión. A Prípiat la muerte llegó lenta, de noche, por el aire, en forma de invisibles partículas radiactivas. Si el reloj se detuvo fue más tarde y por falta de mantenimiento, y luego alguien decidió poner sus agujas a esa hora. Porque queda bonito, o porque da más miedo. Las mismas preguntas le hago a Yuri y al coronel Aleksej sobre las famosas máscaras de gas de la escuela número tres. Las que todo el mundo fotografía y a las que se conoce como morros de cerdo. No dio tiempo a utilizarlas porque los críos fueron evacuados enseguida, así que quizá fueron colocadas por algún fotógrafo sin escrúpulos que buscaba una imagen icónica de Chernóbil. Probablemente fueron ladrones que querían el cobre de los filtros de gas. Eran los tiempos de la guerra fría. Todas las escuelas tenían almacenes con máscaras, me aclara el coronel.
El accidente de Chernóbil no fue técnicamente una explosión nuclear, sino una explosión del vapor acumulado dentro del núcleo por una sucesión de negligencias y fallos de diseño. Cuando el reactor reventó, quedó expuesto al aire y de su interior escapó, se calcula, el 3,5% del material radiactivo. Es decir, que todavía queda dentro casi el 95% del combustible nuclear, lo que da una idea de la magnitud del desastre producido y del desastre evitado. Los isótopos de yodo 131, los que se alojan en la glándula tiroides, el que provocó tantos cánceres, comenzaron a evaporarse a los ocho días del accidente. Dentro de unos cinco años se disiparán los de estroncio 90 y cesio 137, tremendamente contaminantes y que están por todo Prípiat. Pero el plutonio 239, la principal amenaza que escapó del reactor número cuatro, ese no se irá hasta dentro de 24.000 años. ¡Imagínense dónde estaba la humanidad hace todo ese tiempo!

¿QUÉ HAY EN EL REACTOR?

En Chernóbil todo es radiactivo. Todos los equipos, todos los edificios, todas las máquinas, todo lo que tienes a tu alrededor, todo, está contaminado Y no solo hablo de radiación superficial, estoy hablando de la radiación permanente provocada por el accidente. Valery Seyda es el director general adjunto de la central atómica de Chernóbil y el hombre encargado de desmantelarla. Nos recibe en la gigantesca sala de turbinas del reactor número dos. La central está parada desde el año 2000. Pero eso, en terminología nuclear, significa que hay que mantener la refrigeración de los reactores, extraer su combustible, almacenarlo de manera segura, proceder a descontaminar y, después, a desmontar. El apagón completo será en 2022, la radiación que impregna todos los rincones no bajará hasta 2045 y su desmantelamiento completo se ha fijado, más o menos, en 2065. Dentro de 50 años. Sí, yo entonces tendré 100 años, ríe el subdirector de Chernóbil. Valery defiende la industria nuclear porque, insiste, es mucho más segura que otras. Le hago notar que estamos a 100 metros del reactor que explotó y que a punto estuvo de devastar media Europa, y dice que tengo razón y que sabe que su opinión es difícil de entender, pero que solo hay accidentes nucleares cada 30 años y que además, después, siempre se aplican nuevos protocolos de seguridad.

La gran pregunta es saber qué hay dentro del núcleo que explotó. Qué queda allí. Qué es tan peligroso que ha habido que enterrarlo y sellarlo porque es ingobernable. Valery cuenta que, después de la explosión, el combustible del reactor se fundió con el metal, el cromo, el cableado, el cemento, el boro, todo lo que allí había y todo lo que se echó encima para taparlo, creando un magma que sigue activo: Es un nuevo material, es algo nuevo, desde el momento en que se fundió se convirtió en algo diferente. Mutó.

A esa masa incandescente, ese corium como le llaman algunos científicos, ese elemento nuevo que sigue ahí dentro del reactor, latente, le llaman la materia de los seis extremos: extremadamente potente, extremadamente caliente, extremadamente densa, extremadamente corrosiva, extremadamente tóxica y extremadamente radiactiva. Valery reconoce que, aunque llevan 26 años estudiándolo, midiendo su temperatura, la humedad, la densidad, su concentración de gases, el nivel de rayos gamma y beta, no tienen ni idea de cómo evolucionará. Es como un monstruo incubándose dentro de un enorme sarcófago de cemento construido a marchas forzadas por todos aquellos liquidadores. El sellado del ataúd de hormigón se está resquebrajando, así que se está construyendo uno nuevo, mucho más grande, y que pretende enterrar el magma nuclear durante otros 100 años. Realmente estamos postergando la decisión de qué se hace con el reactor número cuatro, aplazando la solución hasta que se desarrolle un nueva técnica, una nueva fórmula para tratar ese magma nuclear, algún tipo de contenedor, no sé, algo. Y lo dice el director general adjunto de la central nuclear de Chernóbil, el hombre encargado de desmantelar la instalación, el responsable de que eso que sigue ahí dentro siga ahí dentro. Asusta

El documental La ciudad del fin del mundo se emite en Canal+ el 23 de enero.

----------

